# Wild Mushroom Stuffing (TnT)



## RPCookin (Sep 7, 2015)

With at least one discussion already begun about Thanksgiving, I thought I'd post this now.  This one is TnT and it's been a hit every time I've served it.  This is the only stuffing recipe I've ever tried that is truly delicious made outside of the bird.  It's rated as moderately difficult, but I didn't find it that hard, just a bit time consuming.  For me most of the "wild" mushrooms are porcini because they are more affordable and more easily available, and I love the earthy flavor.  I also go about half farm raised button, cremini and portobello and half wild, but that's mostly a matter of price and availability too.

It's not dietetic, but then this is Thanksgiving!

Credit goes to Chef Waldy Malouf and Food and Wine magazine.  

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/wild-mushroom-stuffing

Wild Mushroom Stuffing

6 Tbs unsalted butter
1 1/2 lbs mixed fresh mushrooms (I like a mix of wild - porcini, oyster, chantrelle, morel, etc. - and tame - portobello, button, cremini), tough stems removed, mushrooms cut into 1-inch pieces
4 medium shallots, finely chopped
4 large garlic cloves, minced
2 large celery ribs, finely chopped
1 medium onion, chopped
1 Tbs minced fresh thyme
1 cup dry white wine
5 cups Chicken Stock or canned low-sodium broth
Salt and freshly ground pepper
1 lb  loaf of peasant bread, cut into 1/2-inch dice and toasted until dry
2 cups heavy cream
1/4 cup finely chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley
3 large eggs, beaten


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 7, 2015)

This would make a meal on its own!


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh my....that sounds fabulous.   Thanks for sharing, Rick!


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Sep 7, 2015)

I've got a couple of pheasants in the freezer that would go well with.

All the wild shrooms I have are dried.


----------



## RPCookin (Sep 7, 2015)

Lance Bushrod said:


> I've got a couple of pheasants in the freezer that would go well with.
> 
> All the wild shrooms I have are dried.



Mine too.  I just reconstitute them by simmering in water for a few minutes, then draining and patting them dry before sautéing them.  You can use the water from rehydrating the mushrooms in place of some of the stock for more good mushroom flavor.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 9, 2015)

can never go wrong with wild mushrooms.


----------

